# "Fast Flight" for Recurve



## badguybuster (May 15, 2012)

Is the bow rated for FF? I made the mistake of putting one on an older recurve.


----------



## aldente (Jul 30, 2004)

Yup, phenolic reinforced limb tips.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i use D97 on my recurve, im pretty happy with it myself.....their are other materials but never tried them, not a big shooter of traditionals so i just made one with D97 and stayed with it cus its a bowfishing rig and someday take out to hunt deer also LOL


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

aldente said:


> I'm looking to get a fast flight string for my recurve and was wondering what would be the best parameters for the string.
> I'm using a 45# Sage (50# at the fingers - 30" draw) with 14-strand Dacron B50 endless right now. Shooting fingers and feathers off the shelf.
> 
> I'm looking for a good balance between speed and "quietness" - I've heard fast flights can make the limbs vibrate more, and therefore be louder - as I'm planning on getting some gobblers this spring. I was considering DynaFlight 97, but is there a better thread, one that will give me speed and not be so loud? Does it matter since I'll be puff-balling it anyway? With that, how many strands should I be looking to get? Is a Flemish twist better than endless with fast flights, or vice versa?
> ...


8125 is nice for recurve.
8190 should also work very nicely for recurve.

Definitely go endless loop.

Build a 6-inch long temporary bowstring,
to figure out how many loops you need, of bowstring material,
and
install a temporary 1-inch long center serving, with your thread diameter of choice
and test the nock fit.

Figure out YOUR recipe.

So,
have an arrow and your nock of choice handy.

Set the string jig posts for 6-inches.

MAKE an endless loop temporary bowstring with MORE loops than necessary.

If using 8190,
try 14 loops for a 28-strand bowstring,
and install a temporary center serving 1-inch long.

Try the nock fit.

Maybe be too tight for you liking.

Undo the center serving.

Now,
take off 1 loop,
so you are down to 26 strands.

Redo the 1-inch long temporary center serving,
and test the nock fit.

You get the idea.

The thickness of different colors of bowstring material
MIGHT be slightly different thicknesses.

When you change the diameter of the serving thread,
then, you definitely need to figure out your NEW recipe.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I have used about everything at one time or another. I didn't care for 8125 at all. It was just too harsh. D97, D10 or F10, or 8190 are my favorites. I believe of all the 8190 is my favorite. There is not much difference other than strand count. It takes a lot more 8190 to make a string than the others. The last string I made with 8190 was 24 strand and .021 majestic center. It worked well with a large throat "G" nock. I would imagine 26 strands might be a little better for nock fit.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I've been making strings for traditional bows for near 20 years now, as well as shooting them almost exclusively. I've made well over 10,000 strings for them and been involved with two instructional videos. I don't claim to be any kind of expert, but I do have a bit of experience.



> I'm looking for a good balance between speed and "quietness"


You can get this with most any string, as long as you do your part with tuning. Tuning and how the string is made will make more of a difference than the material used. Keep in mind that tuning includes silencer placement.



> I've heard fast flights can make the limbs vibrate more, and therefore be louder


That is incorrect. Limb vibration is where hand shock originates. FF materials normally reduce hand shock. I have a couple of bows that I won't shoot with dacron due to the shock, but they aren't bad at all with a FF type string. Dacron is much more elastic, so it vibrates a lot more. Compare plucking a rubber band to plucking a nylon string to get an idea.

Dynaflight '97 is a great material, and not loud at all when the string is properly made and tuned. I've had customers report that Dynaflight '97 was quieter than dacron on their bows.



> Does it matter since I'll be puff-balling it anyway?


I'd go with cat whiskers, tied on around the string. They work at least as well, probably better, and are much easier to adjust for tuning.



> With that, how many strands should I be looking to get?


Depends on the material. My recommendations, for a 50# hunting bow, would be:

Dynaflight '97, 12 strands

8125, 14 strands

8190, 18 strands

450+, 10 strands

I look for a happy medium. Some promote fewer strands, some promote more. I haven't experienced the amazing results with fewer strands that others have reported; and I see no benefits with strings that are way over-built either. With tiny strings, my experience is you loose duribility along with gaining stretch and creep. With overbuilt, you may pick up extra string noise and have more trouble getting a proper nock fit.



> Is a Flemish twist better than endless with fast flights, or vice versa?


Properly made, it's pretty much a draw. There are slight advantages to one or the other, pending they are equally well made. Flemish is generally quieter and more adjustable (for tuning). Endless is usually more stable, especially in a new string. IBO World Championships have been won with both, World Flight records have been set with both. I give a slight advantage to flemish with padded loops for hunting--I can consistently get them quieter, especially on a recurve. The end loop serving on an endless has a "slap" when contacting the limbs that you don't get with flemish--at least not the same extent.



> The end goal is to buy a string, then move to making my own. I wanted to test one out before investing in spools.


That is the best route--everyone has their own opinions and experiences and preferances.

As for serving, I like 62XS or Halo. They are availible in several sizes so you get get a proper nock fit with all but the most under-built or over-built strings with most any type nock.

Chad


----------



## aldente (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks everyone for chiming in. I went ahead and ordered a string (before I had the chance to read most of the comments) from Ballistic and took the advice of the guy that is building the string. I ended up with 8125-14 endless with 62XS based on his recommendations. I'm excited to see how it makes 'em fly!

It's all experimentation for me right now. Next I'll try the 8190 and D97, then decide which I'll spool up on. After that, it'll be Flemish vs. endless. I make Flemish with B50 now and I like it (more than the endless B50 the bow came with). We'll see how the two types fare with my chosen spools.


----------



## aldente (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks for the detailed breakdown LBR! And thanks for pointing out that it's more about tuning than the material - my geek brain has blinders some times.


----------



## aldente (Jul 30, 2004)

This is great Lug! I'll definitely experiment with strand number to see what fits my needs (and bow) best. It's all about testing right now.


----------

